# The new guy arrived



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I will let the pics speak for themselves!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats nasty...what is that thing on his side upto his tail fin??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> thats nasty...what is that thing on his side upto his tail fin??


A very nice case of ammonia burn-And the start of an excellent case of fin rot as well!!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

hows he doing ak? looks pretty bad. hope he pulls through.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

that sucks AK. I hope he ends up ok.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> that sucks AK. I hope he ends up ok.


Thanks C6-I'm hoping for the best-But only time will tell for sure!!!! I'm going to go and upload them other pics now-BRB guys with some more for ya'll


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

well just good luck with him..hope he pull through


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats brutal man where did u get that fish from


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

just give it time. remember when we take meds what happends? the sickness tries to fight it. give it a few days. add some salt as well, that will help kill any infection suspended in the water. good luck to your fish, wats the temp at right now?

Eric


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> just give it time. remember when we take meds what happends? the sickness tries to fight it. give it a few days. add some salt as well, that will help kill any infection suspended in the water. good luck to your fish, wats the temp at right now?
> 
> Eric


Yeah man-I'm no stranger to all of this-Thanks for the heads up-Not my tank-so I'm not sure of the temp!!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

poor guy... nice to see you trying to save him AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> poor guy... nice to see you trying to save him AK.


Yeah man-thats all I can do for now-If he does pull through-I will providde him with the best life possible from here on out though-I just hate to see n e fish in this kind of condition


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you get the fish from a member or sponsor. NO NAMES though. Did you kno the condition of this fish b4 recieving it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

timmy said:


> Did you get the fish from a member or sponsor. NO NAMES though. Did you kno the condition of this fish b4 recieving it?


All sponsor here man-Yes I seen the condition of the fish before hand-I can certainly say man-it did not look like this at all-With the kind of collection I have-and also being displayed at a cigar shop-I never would have purchased something like this-But oh yeah-Once again it's not my fish!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that Rhom looks rough. Good luck trying to bring him back to life.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Damn, that Rhom looks rough. Good luck trying to bring him back to life.


Thanks coldfire-It's greatly appreciated sir!!!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure hope he or she makes it. NO PIRANHA deserves to be treated like that and have a slow death. I hope he makes it under your care and a better life.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> I sure hope he or she makes it. NO PIRANHA deserves to be treated like that and have a slow death. I hope he makes it under your care and a better life.


Thanks-It will be interesting to see how the guy turns out!!!!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, I don't know what to say. AKSkirmish, I know you are an experienced fish keeper so I am not going to ask all the normal BS questions. I know if anyone can save him, it can be you. Good luck man!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> wow, I don't know what to say. AKSkirmish, I know you are an experienced fish keeper so I am not going to ask all the normal BS questions. I know if anyone can save him, it can be you. Good luck man!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

that rhom dosen't happen to be the 11.5 inch one with the crooked tail. Anyways hopefully it pulls through and then you can start on removing that CHIMPLE


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

starbury said:


> that rhom dosen't happen to be the 11.5 inch one with the crooked tail. Anyways hopefully it pulls through and then you can start on removing that CHIMPLE


It happens to be the same fish-On a good note-With all this sh*t happening to him-His chimple has fallen off too!!!!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats good news on the chimple hopefully it's the same for the rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

starbury said:


> Thats good news on the chimple hopefully it's the same for the rhom


Yeah man-it's some excellent news on that chimple-









Hiya crosshairs


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

damn. shipping was NOT good to this guy. I hope he pulls thru.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> damn. shipping was NOT good to this guy. I hope he pulls thru.


Dont hate :rasp:


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish I had more time so I could post up new pics. His chimple has fallen off as said and now is simply white on his chin. Look like it's healing though :nod: His mold is getting bad though, it's about an inch long sticking out, and he looks like he now has 2 tails. When he swims it seperates at the tail and you can see red meat. It looks like it's falling off and I hope its due to healing like when we loose scabs. The only good news I can report is that it is not advancing, it appears to be staying where it's at. They said this guy was mean as hell so I'm hoping that aggression pulls him through this. Thanks for posting up the pics and medicating AKSKIRMISH :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I wish I had more time so I could post up new pics. His chimple has fallen off as said and now is simply white on his chin. Look like it's healing though :nod: His mold is getting bad though, it's about an inch long sticking out, and he looks like he now has 2 tails. When he swims it seperates at the tail and you can see red meat. It looks like it's falling off and I hope its due to healing like when we loose scabs. The only good news I can report is that it is not advancing, it appears to be staying where it's at. They said this guy was mean as hell so I'm hoping that aggression pulls him through this. Thanks for posting up the pics and medicating AKSKIRMISH :nod:


You know it's never a problem Bud-I want him to make it as well man-After this dose of meds if he does not get much better-I will hit with some serious sh*t next!!!!!! We will save this guy Crosshairs


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Stupid computer :rasp: Or maybe it's just the user-But I'm sticking to my story


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> damn. shipping was NOT good to this guy. I hope he pulls thru.


Dont hate :rasp:
[/quote]

No hate brotha. Shippings a bitch on these fish. especially going as far out as you are.
If anyone in Alaska can get this fish to pull thru its you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> damn. shipping was NOT good to this guy. I hope he pulls thru.


Dont hate :rasp:
[/quote]

No hate brotha. Shippings a bitch on these fish. especially going as far out as you are.
If anyone in Alaska can get this fish to pull thru its you.
[/quote]

I know this sir!!!!







Yeah I'm just concerned with what crosshairs has posted about the tail-Unfortuntely i will not beable to attend to him Until this weekend-It's all on crosshairs now-I just provide the meds and knowledge man-But I am hopeing for the best outcome possibly-I'm just hoping that he doesn't scar too bad from all of this!!!!If he even lives that is!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

battle scars. don't worry about it. chicks dig scars.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> battle scars. don't worry about it. chicks dig scars.


Yeah but people at my shop will think I am mistreating fish-Either way it sucks man!!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Big piranha are tough...im sure he will pull through given time

Best of luck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Big piranha are tough...im sure he will pull through given time
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks D-A-I'm hoping man!!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't know if this is good or not but, the moldy stuff is peeling off of him. He's on his second day of meds if that helps and he's shedding his skin just like he did his chimple which is now looking healed. Sooo I'm wondering if he's healing or getting worse.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know if this is good or not but, the moldy stuff is peeling off of him. He's on his second day of meds if that helps and he's shedding his skin just like he did his chimple which is now looking healed. Sooo I'm wondering if he's healing or getting worse.


Awesome news crosshairs-Yeah man we want that sh*t to fall off-the sooner the better man-I'm glad he seems to be heading in the right direction at least-Maybe there is hope left after all man-Let me know as soon as possible though if you see his condition get ne worse sir!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Don't know if this is good or not but, the moldy stuff is peeling off of him. He's on his second day of meds if that helps and he's shedding his skin just like he did his chimple which is now looking healed. Sooo I'm wondering if he's healing or getting worse.


Awesome news crosshairs-Yeah man we want that sh*t to fall off-the sooner the better man-I'm glad he seems to be heading in the right direction at least-Maybe there is hope left after all man-Let me know as soon as possible though if you see his condition get ne worse sir!!!!








[/quote]

Will do! Seems to be doing better and I can't believe he didn't mind me peeing in his tank.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Man dude that sucks it looks like its going to be blind good luck with healing him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> Man dude that sucks it looks like its going to be blind good luck with healing him


Thanks-


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

who was the bastard that sold you that fish..you should look for him and shoot him than stick that fish up his ass!
a.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> who was the bastard that sold you that fish..you should look for him and shoot him than stick that fish up his ass!
> a.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> who was the bastard that sold you that fish..you should look for him and shoot him than stick that fish up his ass!
> a.


Woah woah bud, stuff happens, no need to start calling people names and such. I'm sure they weren't rubbing there hands with evil grins upon their face as they shipped it thinking "Wait till he gets this fish." We're still working this out as well as the shipping price fiasco too.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damn, poor thing. Well good luck w/ him ak. I hope to see this thread bumped in the future & see that fish looking a hell of a lot better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Damn, poor thing. Well good luck w/ him ak. I hope to see this thread bumped in the future & see that fish looking a hell of a lot better


It's Crosshairs fish-But I'm doing everything possible to keep this big guy going strong-From the update that crosshairs posted-I believe the big bastard is going to pull through-I will kepp everyone updated on his situation!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck on him







!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i saw the pics before and he looked in fine condition. i gotta say it must have been the long shipping time. isnt it something over 4000 miles distance traveled?


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

I hate to see a fish in such a bad condition. Hopefully you can make him (or her) better. Good luck with it!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope he's doing ok, 
Keep pics coming to record his recovery


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

ak. i hope he pulls through!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

GEt better Rhomb PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Don't know if this is good or not but, the moldy stuff is peeling off of him. He's on his second day of meds if that helps and he's shedding his skin just like he did his chimple which is now looking healed. Sooo I'm wondering if he's healing or getting worse.


Awesome news crosshairs-Yeah man we want that sh*t to fall off-the sooner the better man-I'm glad he seems to be heading in the right direction at least-Maybe there is hope left after all man-Let me know as soon as possible though if you see his condition get ne worse sir!!!!








[/quote]

Will do! Seems to be doing better and I can't believe he didn't mind me peeing in his tank.
[/quote]

yeaaaahp peeing in the tank will do that to a fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> GEt better Rhomb PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He is trying!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Updated shot on his tail-taken last night!!!!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow. Looks bad down to the bone. The best of luck dude.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Wow. Looks bad down to the bone. The best of luck dude.


Yeah I'm waiting for an update from crosshairs!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks bad but I guess thats what happens with shipping to Alaska? What method did you ship? How long was he in the box?

I would just keep up with the meds, water changes, and just some tlc. He'll have some badass scars. Maybe call him scarface or scartail.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Looks bad but I guess thats what happens with shipping to Alaska? What method did you ship? How long was he in the box?
> 
> I would just keep up with the meds, water changes, and just some tlc. He'll have some badass scars. Maybe call him scarface or scartail.


Yeah man-it's always a risk shipping up to here-Thats all I can do at the moment man-I'm not sure with the method used!!!! Thats up to crosshairs!!!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the updates. As you can see he suffered severe ammonia burns from his very long trip. Cross and myself have been in contact over this matter and will be taken care of if the fish dies. He was shipped in perfect health shipped via cargo priority. With the flight delay and being held at the Alaska airport for no reason, total time in the box was around 30hrs. Keep us posted.
Here's the first thread, pics included of the shipping day and condition.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...139528&st=0


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Thanks for the updates. As you can see he suffered severe ammonia burns from his very long trip. Cross and myself have been in contact over this matter and will be taken care of if the fish dies. He was shipped in perfect health shipped via cargo priority. With the flight delay and being held at the Alaska airport for no reason, total time in the box was around 30hrs. Keep us posted.
> Here's the first thread, pics included of the shipping day and condition.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...139528&st=0


Thanks for the reply Alcas-sh*t happens man-Hope everything gets sorted out-BUT HIS DAMN CHIMPLE IS GONE NOW :rasp:

And damn 30 hrs-yeah it's to be expected then


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats gunna be one nicely shaped rhom after chimpleless :rasp: hope that bad boy makes a full recovery


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hope that guy pulls through.








what are u treating him with?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> thats gunna be one nicely shaped rhom after chimpleless :rasp: hope that bad boy makes a full recovery


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Thanks for the updates. As you can see he suffered severe ammonia burns from his very long trip. Cross and myself have been in contact over this matter and will be taken care of if the fish dies. He was shipped in perfect health shipped via cargo priority. With the flight delay and being held at the Alaska airport for no reason, total time in the box was around 30hrs. Keep us posted.
> Here's the first thread, pics included of the shipping day and condition.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...139528&st=0


Not at all trying to back talk nor Nock on Aquascape but Alcas common lol the above statement is far from the truth. Nothing was ever talked about if the fish lives or dies, the fish wasn't being held for no reason and further more, he's eating in the pics you claim are on the shipping day which would be the reason for the amount of amonia in the water when I picked him up. I'm tired of hearing about sponsors being all hush hush about there shipping mishaps then coming on here acting like all is fine. sh*t happens, so own up to it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Thanks for the updates. As you can see he suffered severe ammonia burns from his very long trip. Cross and myself have been in contact over this matter and will be taken care of if the fish dies. He was shipped in perfect health shipped via cargo priority. With the flight delay and being held at the Alaska airport for no reason, total time in the box was around 30hrs. Keep us posted.
> Here's the first thread, pics included of the shipping day and condition.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...139528&st=0


Not at all trying to back talk nor Nock on Aquascape but Alcas common lol the above statement is far from the truth. Nothing was ever talked about if the fish lives or dies, the fish wasn't being held for no reason and further more, *he's eating in the pics you claim are on the shipping day which would be the reason for the amount of amonia in the water when I picked him up*. I'm tired of hearing about sponsors being all hush hush about there shipping mishaps then coming on here acting like all is fine. sh*t happens, so own up to it.
[/quote]
Thats very true


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Hopefully he'll heal quick, good luck.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

shitty.. well the tail dosen't look fatal so long as he keeps medicated it should heal. Don't give up. 
I hope everything works out.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

those pics of him eating are not the shipping day


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats the sickest burn ive ever seen.

hope he pulls through.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
Alex


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Hope he pulls through for ya man, he will be one tough mofo if he does.
E


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Thanks for the updates. As you can see he suffered severe ammonia burns from his very long trip. Cross and myself have been in contact over this matter and will be taken care of if the fish dies. He was shipped in perfect health shipped via cargo priority. With the flight delay and being held at the Alaska airport for no reason, total time in the box was around 30hrs. Keep us posted.
> Here's the first thread, pics included of the shipping day and condition.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...139528&st=0


Not at all trying to back talk nor Nock on Aquascape but Alcas common lol the above statement is far from the truth. Nothing was ever talked about if the fish lives or dies, the fish wasn't being held for no reason and further more, he's eating in the pics you claim are on the shipping day which would be the reason for the amount of amonia in the water when I picked him up. I'm tired of hearing about sponsors being all hush hush about there shipping mishaps then coming on here acting like all is fine. sh*t happens, so own up to it.
[/quote]

Actually the shipping day pic is the one with the tape measure over it. Clearly dated above the pic at nov.29th. The pics of him eating were taken on the 22nd of november and if I recall the fish was shipped on the 29th of nov.(If it was shipped on the last pic date) that is at least a six day gap between the feeding and the shipment date. Just stating the facts. As for talking to alex and him saying he would take care of the fish, I wasnt on the phone and I have no idea. But i ordered my 9" BDR like a day after you and he told me about the live arrival guarentee. Which is also clearly stated on the site, binding the store and recipient in the agreement upon purchase. Your end was held up, the fish was picked up and has been cared for to the best of your ability as far as I can see. So clearly whether he stated it on the phone or not you are covered on your end. Alex and the whole aquascape store are great people doing a service to p-fury to the best of there ability, frankly with the volume of orders that probably go through there I am amazed they are able to make as many people as they do happy. I am very sorry for your fish and I pray he pulls through but I have yet to run into a sponsor let alone Aquascape who's tried to rip someone off or be untruthful. Everyone does make mistakes but given the facts I think the air cargo company is at fault and not you or Aquascape. (Just my personal opinion no one has to agree with me)

My best wishes,
Brian


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe I wasn't clear in my above statement when I wrote I'm not Noking Aquascape! lol I've dealt with Pedro before, and besides the lack of call backs everything was great. All I was pointing out is that whenever crap happens sponsors or the people who order from sponsors are all hush hush, and for whomever said 30 hours is too long an unheard of lol talk to you importers and you'll find out that's not as long as you think. All I'm saying is that when sending live fish sh*t is going to happen and we shouldn't feel bad about mentioning whom we got it from is all. I'm not blaming Aquascape, which is why I and AKSKIRMISH NEVER EVER brought up the name, instead ALCAS chose to reply. Maybe I'm just not being clear with my text?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]

HHMMMmmmmm-Do the math-In the above statement and let me know how that equals out to 30 hours-sh*t even if it was 9 at night it still doesn't equal out!!!!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

NIH23 said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]
Well if that's the case his rhom is a fighter and should recover in no time..


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]

HHMMMmmmmm-Do the math-In the above statement and let me know how that equals out to 30 hours-sh*t even if it was 9 at night it still doesn't equal out!!!!!
[/quote]
I'll make it simple for you, 12 noon on nov 30th to 12 noon dec 1st is 24hrs, 12 noon to 8pm on Dec 1 would be 8hrs, that would be a grand total of 32hrs. 9pm would make it 33hrs. If you need me to explain it to you alittle simpler feel free to call me.

Alex


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]

HHMMMmmmmm-Do the math-In the above statement and let me know how that equals out to 30 hours-sh*t even if it was 9 at night it still doesn't equal out!!!!!
[/quote]
I'll make it simple for you, 12 noon on nov 30th to 12 noon dec 1st is 24hrs, 12 noon to 8pm on Dec 1 would be 8hrs, that would be a grand total of 32hrs. 9pm would make it 33hrs. If you need me to explain it to you alittle simpler feel free to call me.

Alex
[/quote]

Nope thanks-I got confused-you solved it-i asked a ? and got an answer-No need to get shitty man-I have been very nice over this-And it's not even my fish-

Simple f*ck up man-sh*t happens"as you can see"


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]

HHMMMmmmmm-Do the math-In the above statement and let me know how that equals out to 30 hours-sh*t even if it was 9 at night it still doesn't equal out!!!!!
[/quote]
I'll make it simple for you, 12 noon on nov 30th to 12 noon dec 1st is 24hrs, 12 noon to 8pm on Dec 1 would be 8hrs, that would be a grand total of 32hrs. 9pm would make it 33hrs. If you need me to explain it to you alittle simpler feel free to call me.

Alex
[/quote]

Nope thanks-I got confused-you solved it-i asked a ? and got an answer-No need to get shitty man-I have been very nice over this-And it's not even my fish-

Simple f*ck up man-sh*t happens"as you can see"








[/quote]
No problem. Lets focus on getting that fish better and keep me posted. Feel free to PM me after hrs.
You and Cross did a great job saving him and bringing him back. Keep up the great job.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> I could of swore I mentioned that I would take care of it if he died. Everyone knows our policy for replacing fish and anyone who has bought fish from me knows how I go out of my way to make their expierence with us a good one. As for as the feeding you can clearly see that the feeding pics were done on the 22th and he was shipped on the 30th. Thats 8 days. The fish was packaged at 12pm on the 30th and recieved in Alaska at 3:53 on Dec 1st. I don't recall the time you told me it was released but you did tell me you were complaining because they wouldn't release it. I believe it was around 8pm when they finally released it. Thats 30hrs in a box with water. Mishaps happen and we all know its a risk when we buy and sell these rare fish. Some mishaps are out of our control. I give credit to Bong who packaged that fish because most fish at that size wouldn't of lasted the trip. As soon as I read this I owned up to it and I still stand by our policy if he doesn't make it. Again Ryan I apoligize for the mishap and plz keep us posted.
> Alex


alex is right guys everyone should know about that policy by now and a 12 in. rhom in a box for 30 hours and lives is unheard of!
[/quote]

HHMMMmmmmm-Do the math-In the above statement and let me know how that equals out to 30 hours-sh*t even if it was 9 at night it still doesn't equal out!!!!!
[/quote]
I'll make it simple for you, 12 noon on nov 30th to 12 noon dec 1st is 24hrs, 12 noon to 8pm on Dec 1 would be 8hrs, that would be a grand total of 32hrs. 9pm would make it 33hrs. If you need me to explain it to you alittle simpler feel free to call me.

Alex
[/quote]

Nope thanks-I got confused-you solved it-i asked a ? and got an answer-No need to get shitty man-I have been very nice over this-And it's not even my fish-

Simple f*ck up man-sh*t happens"as you can see"








[/quote]
No problem. Lets focus on getting that fish better and keep me posted. Feel free to PM me after hrs.
You and Cross are doing a great job saving him and bring him back. Keep up the great job.








[/quote]
Never a problem sir-Thanks for talkin in pm and working this out here-

Yeah ne more suggestions on what can be done for this guy man-I'm almost at a loss here now!!!!

Yeah crosshairs how about an update man-How is he doing this morning !!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think your doing whats alreday best. Frequent water changes, meds, and temp up. I guess well just have to wait.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> i think your doing whats alreday best. Frequent water changes, meds, and temp up. I guess well just have to wait.


Thanks man-I'm just at a loss now-I want to make it-


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> i think your doing whats alreday best. Frequent water changes, meds, and temp up. I guess well just have to wait.


Thanks man-I'm just at a loss now-I want to make it-
[/quote]
Just keep up what your doing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> i think your doing whats alreday best. Frequent water changes, meds, and temp up. I guess well just have to wait.


Thanks man-I'm just at a loss now-I want to make it-
[/quote]
Just keep up what your doing.








[/quote]

Kewl,kewl-Just wanted other opinions-


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Hope the fish pulls through....Fluffy sends mystical healing powers from Cbus Ohio


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> Hope the fish pulls through....Fluffy sends mystical healing powers from Cbus Ohio


Well sir-tell fluffy it is greatly appreciated!!!!!Thanks man-we are only hopeing for the best outcome!!!!


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> Hope the fish pulls through....*Fluffy sends mystical healing powers* from Cbus Ohio


NO







GOD DOES


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear in my above statement when I wrote I'm not Noking Aquascape! lol I've dealt with Pedro before, and besides the lack of call backs everything was great. All I was pointing out is that whenever crap happens sponsors or the people who order from sponsors are all hush hush, and for *whomever said 30 hours is too long an unheard * of lol talk to you importers and you'll find out that's not as long as you think. All I'm saying is that when sending live fish sh*t is going to happen and we shouldn't feel bad about mentioning whom we got it from is all. I'm not blaming Aquascape, which is why I and AKSKIRMISH NEVER EVER brought up the name, instead ALCAS chose to reply. Maybe I'm just not being clear with my text?


search for them and talk to them 30 hours is alot i dont see people or "sponsers" sellin fish like yours or that looks like yours most die in transit from south america if in a box for 30 hours


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm this thread was just to share some pics of the fish and how it arrived. it has been derailed up the a$$!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear in my above statement when I wrote I'm not Noking Aquascape! lol I've dealt with Pedro before, and besides the lack of call backs everything was great. All I was pointing out is that whenever crap happens sponsors or the people who order from sponsors are all hush hush, and for *whomever said 30 hours is too long an unheard * of lol talk to you importers and you'll find out that's not as long as you think. All I'm saying is that when sending live fish sh*t is going to happen and we shouldn't feel bad about mentioning whom we got it from is all. I'm not blaming Aquascape, which is why I and AKSKIRMISH NEVER EVER brought up the name, instead ALCAS chose to reply. Maybe I'm just not being clear with my text?


search for them and talk to them 30 hours is alot i dont see people or "sponsers" sellin fish like yours or that looks like yours most die in transit from south america if in a box for 30 hours
[/quote]

Sorry bud, but I do, and I have talked to importers and to give you an idea about time in a box, the average flight time from the importer (at the time) from peru to the states was 38 hours. And yes lol this thread was just to show lol never was name calling or bashing any sponsor lol I just want this guy to make it :nod:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u guys act as if Alex sent u the fish like this....u say you arnt saying that but from what you are typing, its comming across 100% that way.
A fish being shipped out of NJ to alaska and being held @ the airport for who knows how fckn long and you expect it to come out of the box in 100% prestine condition...? BE real man, if it was a 30hour haul and Ur ass was in a box for that long, ud be gettin a tad sick as well.

anyway, i hope that fish pulls thru...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> u guys act as if Alex sent u the fish like this....u say you arnt saying that but from what you are typing, its comming across 100% that way.
> A fish being shipped out of NJ to fckn alaska and being held @ the airport for who knows how fckn long and you expect it to come out of the fckn box in 100% prestine condition...? BE real man, if it was a 30hour haul and Ur ass was in a box for that long, ud be gettin a tad sick as well.


I don't eve know why I reply to your post, but since you lack the ability to read my posts in the begining about the fish NOT being held at the airport, and further more, I never at all said ALEX sent me the fish this way, lol you leap before you look, I never mentioned names in anyway, and he was shipped on thursday and I got him on Friday, if you want to keep bickering about time, do so, and keep derailing this thread. I just want him to get better, and I always think it's funny how someone like YOU whom which was not even involved in the purchasing, selling or shipping of this fish can act like your opinion means sh*t or has weight. All you can do is apparently read some posts and not others then for an opinion as fact and attempt to say I'm in the wrong. Stick to your problems and I'll stick to mine.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

hey guys I think its best to focus on the big guy 1st. 
dawgz chillz cause I know u and a reply is soon to come









its sad to see a pristine fish in this type of state. so I hope he pulls thru

I dont think those meds will do him any good, I would of tried Maracyn its Expensive but worth every penny.
have you guys had any experience with that med. and using a different med at this point wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

good luck to the fish. is there some kind of policy where if the fish is shipped in that sort of condition, that the seller should pay for a portion of the meds needed to heal the fish?

put it this way, without the meds the fish is dead, there goes the live arrival, another fish is needed. meds are cheaper then a new fish, correct? so why not pay for a fraction of the med cost as well?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

kelrx8 said:


> hey guys I think its best to focus on the big guy 1st.
> dawgz chillz cause I know u and a reply is soon to come
> 
> 
> ...


lol ill leave this be.....or else itll get messy in here...


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hows he doing?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes I have been using myacin or whatever it is called-I dont have it near me to reference for spelling-I do happen to know what I'm doing here guys-

Dawgz-chill man-I have clearly stated that I'm not upset about the condition of the fish-

He is on his way to recovery and doing actually quite well-I should have some updated pics pretty soon for everyone!!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

cant wait to see the updates, i really hope hes doing better.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^agree hows the tail doing


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

waitin on pics hope he pulls thru


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im just curious to see how this fish is doing?
LAst pic, the one of his tail, didnt look so good.









Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

me too


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> cant wait to see the updates, i really hope hes doing better.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yuo didnt pay for frankinfugus did you?

man it ahs potential after a couple scale grafts adn agood lightening storm

ak you should change your name to brangolina adopting little mutant fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well here is a little update-I am pleased to say he is doing quite well at this point in time-he has started to -


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

glad it does look a little better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> glad it does look a little better


Yeah I should have some better pics to upload tomarrow-But he is doing really well by the looks of things-It will be interesting to see what he turns out like!!!!! I just wish he would be interested in esting something-but nothing yet!!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking at those Pictures put a smile on my face to say the truth. Good job on being a Doctor/Nurse.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Looking at those Pictures put a smile on my face to say the truth. Good job on being a Doctor/Nurse.


Thanks-I was really unasure at the beggining-but things are really atarting to look good for him-it pleases me as well-Thanks for the kind words-it's greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is the salt that I am useing on him-I started off with regular aquarium salt-then I moved to this-it is %


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its pretty amazing how rezilliant these fish are, and even more amazing when people post that there fish died but this guy just wont give up..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> its pretty amazing how rezilliant these fish are, and even more amazing when people post that there fish died but this guy just wont give up..


It's even more sad that I will not share ne more info on this subject-but I do appreciate the kind words nismo-He is a trooper and I am doing everything possible to cure him!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> its pretty amazing how rezilliant these fish are, and even more amazing when people post that there fish died but this guy just wont give up..


Some just care more than others-I hate to see ne thing suffer


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cheers to that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> cheers to that


Thanks :nod:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well i just got back to this thread now, i missed most of the updates because of the edits.







sounds like hes getting better, i just hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Here is the salt that I am useing on him-I started off with regular aquarium salt-then I moved to this-it is %


could you send me a pm of this stuff about it and what it is


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Here is the salt that I am useing on him-I started off with regular aquarium salt-then I moved to this-it is %


could you send me a pm of this stuff about it and what it is
[/quote]

I sent you a pm there guy!!!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

could you possibly pm me the updated pics? dont worry about it if you dont feel like it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> could you possibly pm me the updated pics? dont worry about it if you dont feel like it.


Yeah but not tonight sir-I will do this when I get to work in the morning man!!!!!







I'm a lazy bitch tonight-forgive me!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha not a problem.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As per PM request, closed


----------

